# i5 asus p8z77-m vs gigabyte ga-z77m-d3h



## Hariman (Aug 2, 2012)

asus p8z77-m vs gigabyte ga-z77m-d3h

which one and why ? 
mostly gaming


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2012)

Pretty much same + MobO doesn't affect gaming anyway..



Spoiler



BTW instead of asking part by part pls post complete req..(first i7, now MobO...)


----------



## Hariman (Aug 2, 2012)

i still need a good mobo  which one owuld u suggest? 
anything better in 10k ?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 3, 2012)

Asus P8Z77-M is far better. Atleast you can OC with this board decently.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't think you can find GA-Z77M-d3h at the first place.
If you can find it, then why not? You are getting a board having almost same features as P8Z77-M at ~3K(or more) lower price.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 3, 2012)

And what about its VRM?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 3, 2012)

For gaming, VRM quality isn't required. 
As OP doesn't mention anything about overclocking, I'd to take it granted that he won't overclock and thus that suggestion.


----------



## Hariman (Aug 3, 2012)

ASUS P8Z77-M  i have this in mind anywy


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> And what about its VRM?



Yeah agree with you Bro...
Asus MobO has a VRM heatsink ..




Hariman said:


> ASUS P8Z77-M  i have this in mind anywy


Pls give some more of your requirements since if you ask for mobo in that way i suggest to go for *this*


----------



## Hariman (Aug 4, 2012)

well
im gonna get a i5 3750k and a corsair 8gb ram 
and id love to get that Maximus V Extreme
but i can only spend 10k on motherboard


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2012)

Hariman said:


> well
> im gonna get a*i5 3750k* and a corsair 8gb ram
> and id love to get that Maximus V Extreme
> but i can only spend 10k on motherboard



AFAIK no i5 3750k exists  

you are either talking about i5-3570k or i7 3770k
I recommend saving cash by getting a better graphics card for your rig


----------



## Hariman (Aug 4, 2012)

i5-3570k
im sorry its i5-3570k i just get confused sometimes
uhm well what do i do about the board
i have a graphic card il update it in a few months


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 4, 2012)

If 10k budget then get AsRock Z77 Extreme 4. The best available option and specs are same as P8Z77-M Pro, which costs around 2k more.



d6bmg said:


> For gaming, VRM quality isn't required.
> As OP doesn't mention anything about overclocking, I'd to take it granted that he won't overclock and thus that suggestion.



What if VRMs blow away while OCing? Asus has heatsink in the VRM areas so is a better choice. 
And there is nothing to be mentioned here. He is going for an unlocked processor with a Z77 board. That tells the whole story that OP is gonna OC.


----------



## Hariman (Aug 4, 2012)

is Asrock good ? i found alot of bad reviews on its service and product too some say its good too but still
itl be risky

asrock looks good though D:


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice board... AFAIK


----------



## Hariman (Aug 4, 2012)

have you used one ?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2012)

Nope..
BTW choose 1 you like

Seven Sub-$160 Z77 Express Motherboards, Reviewed : Seven Affordable Z77 Express-Based Motherboards Get Dissected


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 4, 2012)

AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 is really a good motherboard. Has almost same specs as that of Asus P8Z77-M Pro.


----------



## John4321 (Aug 4, 2012)

I juz want to know if you don't want to overclock at all and juz need the Motherboard and processor for playing good games at high performance then which motherboard and processor would be the best if you don't want to overclock at all.


----------



## Hariman (Aug 4, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 is really a good motherboard. Has almost same specs as that of Asus P8Z77-M Pro.




thats true but its like 
yes i do not know as good as you people do but then its just that im spending to much money
i mean 10k on motherboard for me  id just like to get the best with good service if asrock has good service then good
cause i read reviews and peopel said they had to update bios to BOOT it it dent work properly


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2012)

Hariman said:


> thats true but its like
> yes i do not know as good as you people do but then its just that im spending to much money
> i mean 10k on motherboard for me  id just like to get the best with good service if asrock has good service then good
> cause i read reviews and peopel said they had to *update bios to BOOT it it dent work properly*




Okay den use it.. If face problem Update BIOS ... If problem still exists we are there & if still there is problem TDF has RMA section for your advice..


----------



## Hariman (Aug 5, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> Okay den use it.. If face problem Update BIOS ... If problem still exists we are there & if still there is problem TDF has RMA section for your advice..




and that was the best answer i got on this whole website 
thank you


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 5, 2012)

You Are *WELCOME*


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hariman said:


> thats true but its like
> yes i do not know as good as you people do but then its just that im spending to much money
> i mean 10k on motherboard for me  id just like to get the best with good service if asrock has good service then good
> cause i read reviews and peopel said they had to update bios to BOOT it it dent work properly



AsRock's RMA is handled by Acel Frontline and Digicare Smartlink (handles MSI, Intel and Gigabyte's RMA as well). Both provide good service. If you are still not satisfied with AsRock, then its better you shell out some more and get the P8Z77-M PRO for 2k more. 



Hariman said:


> thats true but its like
> yes i do not know as good as you people do but then its just that im spending to much money
> i mean 10k on motherboard for me  id just like to get the best with good service if asrock has good service then good
> cause i read reviews and peopel said they had to update bios to BOOT it it dent work properly



AsRock's RMA is handled by Acel Frontline and Digicare Smartlink (handles MSI, Intel and Gigabyte's RMA as well). Both provide good service. If you are still not satisfied with AsRock, then its better you shell out some more and get the P8Z77-M PRO for 2k more.


----------



## Hariman (Aug 5, 2012)

Acel Frontline and Digicare Smartlink
THATS IT


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 5, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> Okay den use it.. If face problem Update BIOS ... If problem still exists we are there & if still there is problem TDF has RMA section for your advice..



Its always better to solve the problem before facing it.
@OP: well, buy what you feel.


----------



## Hariman (Aug 5, 2012)

anyhere here using a Asrock mobo ??


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hariman said:


> anyhere here using a Asrock mobo ??


Check this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/161103-asrock-z77-extreme6.html


----------



## Hariman (Aug 5, 2012)

thanks  
i got my eye on ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 5, 2012)

Then why are you waiting, go get it now


----------



## Hariman (Aug 5, 2012)

waiting for 3570k to release i5 

soon  waiting for i5 3570k !


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 5, 2012)

^^ I think its already available in the market. On flipkart also I saw it in stock yesterday.


----------



## Hariman (Aug 5, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> ^^ I think its already available in the market. On flipkart also I saw it in stock yesterday.




its not out in lamington yet  il get it from there !


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 5, 2012)

Hariman said:


> its not out in lamington yet  il get it from there !



Check Primeabgb.


----------



## Hariman (Aug 5, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Check Primeabgb.



Nope not there yet any clue on the price


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 5, 2012)

Hariman said:


> thanks
> i got my eye on ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard



If you are not into overclocking, then it is a descent board. Otherwise not. It have vcore drop = LLC problem.


----------



## Hariman (Aug 6, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> If you are not into overclocking, then it is a descent board. Otherwise not. It have vcore drop = LLC problem.



Hey can you check my post in and help there *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/161242-30k-ram-mono-n-proccesor-cabinet.html


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 6, 2012)

Hariman said:


> Hey can you check my post in and help there *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/161242-30k-ram-mono-n-proccesor-cabinet.html



Done.  Check the thread.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 13, 2012)

well then hows ASUS P8Z77-M ??? d6bmg

for OCing


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 14, 2012)

Descent upto 4.5GHz at max. DOn't except much from it.


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2012)

just get a ASUS P8Z77-M  PRo @ 10.7k


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 15, 2012)

is it good for OCing ?


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 16, 2012)

^^ I have ASUS P8Z77-M and i was able to achieve 4.6 ghz stable OC with it. It may go further but i did not try. So i guess M "Pro" will easily overclock further.


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> is it good for OCing ?



unless you are aiming for 4.8 Ghz+ speed ... actually, if you only can just run the cpu @ 4.5 Ghz speed it's more than enough and you have world's one of the best performing cpu


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 16, 2012)

then hows ASUS P8 Z77 V LX for ocing ???


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 16, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> then hows ASUS P8 Z77 V LX for ocing ???



Very bad. Avoid it.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 16, 2012)

but why ??? du u have other suggestions for some ATX mobos on this price range cause ATX looks cool in the CABBY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2012)

no VRM heatsink and talking about cool looks on  matx mobo - have a look at ASUS Maximus V GENE or ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 17, 2012)

ASUS P8Z77-V PRO vs ASUS P8Z77-V  which is better?

take the price as ur POV so which is the best


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2012)

obviously the V-Pro if you want some very good OC performance.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 18, 2012)

not ocing much like a pro but till 4.7 ghz is sufficient and will be buying corsair h60 cooler hows it then i saw some results it was written that the mobo can easily overclock much!!!!!!till 4.8 ghz easily

well only overclcok to 4.8 ghz with a h6o and it can easily achive it


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2012)

then ASUS P8Z77-V is enough for the job


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 22, 2012)

ad yes one more thing about triple graphics card will it handle them at ease!


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2012)

you better use 2x gfx cards with this mobo as the no.3 pci-e card will under perform because it will run in pci-e x4 mode though if the 3rd card is for physX then there will be no such issue.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 23, 2012)

hmm then is this mobo worht it or i should get a sabertooth z77 cause it doesnt have wifi moudule but for the price ithink tha its good i saw on delta
Asus MotherBoard - P8Z77-V - www.deltapage.com
Asus MotherBoard - SABERTOOTH Z77 - www.deltapage.com
Asus MotherBoard - P8Z77-V PRO - www.deltapage.com
wich one and yes is delta trusted!


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2012)

wifi feature can be added later anytime and if a durable and built to last mobo is what you are looking for then SaberToth Z77 is highly recommended.

I've not dealt with delta Peripherals personally but so can't comment on how reliable they are ...


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 30, 2012)

10x for ur suggestions !!!


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 30, 2012)

Delta has some very good prices on mobos.Is it ok to buy from them online?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 30, 2012)

hmm dont know pls ask from somebody and pm me


----------

